# Better Stock Up on Ammo Now ...



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ammo is in short supply now but at least it’s available. I believe you will be making a big mistake if you are waiting for a large price reduction or by simply procrastinating. Look no farther than the national news for clues that we will see more shortages before the end of the year. Covid supply chain issues with components, ammo production for the government, ammo import restrictions and of course mid term elections this fall are all contributing factors not to mention top news stories.

I’m not saying the time is right to start hoarding or stockpiling by purchasing by the pallet load but just make sure that you have more than enough to practice with and hunt this fall. Inflation is not going away anytime soon either.


----------



## loonypier (Aug 1, 2015)

great post at this time geez!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> "... contributing factors not to mention top news stories....
> 
> .... but just make sure that you have more than enough to practice with and hunt ...".


And perhaps have to use in other ways or for other purposes...??? Just curious.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> And perhaps have to use in other ways or for other purposes...??? Just curious.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Didn’t the Uvaldi shooter have a 1,000 round stash on hand? That tidbit didn’t go un noticed by the news media. Another round of panic buying coming by law abiding citizens?


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

I sold off over 2000 9mm luger plus hundreds of rounds of 30/06, .270, 45/70 in the past month.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Not that there's ever a bad time but it's probably a good time to purchase an AR-15, if you don't already have one, too.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

-db- said:


> Not that there's ever a bad time but it's probably a good time to purchase an AR-15, if you don't already have one, too.


Good advice for some. I've never owned an AR only because when it came time to part with cash something else caught my eye. At my age I expect my M1 Garand and SKS to fill my semi-auto rifle needs, and I'll still pass on the AR.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, any battle rifle/carbine will work.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

When times are good and the economy is good our Country fell short at most government levels. When times get worst, are you going to expect the same government to protect you? Make your plan and work to accomplish it.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

-db- said:


> Yes, any battle rifle/carbine will work.


It's all about Battle Rifles now. Try to keep up. lol


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm trying to figure out when 1000 rds became a lot ? I don't shoot as much as i should but i still have over 4000 rds for my 40. about 10,000 for .22 . what is considered to much?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

miruss said:


> I'm trying to figure out when 1000 rds became a lot ? I don't shoot as much as i should but i still have over 4000 rds for my 40. about 10,000 for .22 . what is considered to much?


It’s not up to us. It’s up to the insurance company you have to cover your Mortgage.
Same with dogs. Too many dogs isn’t up to the Internet, it’s up to the person that protects your mortgage.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

miruss said:


> I'm trying to figure out when 1000 rds became a lot ? I don't shoot as much as i should but i still have over 4000 rds for my 40. about 10,000 for .22 . what is considered to much?


My thoughts are when you buy by the pallet and not by the barrel.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Be careful on how much ammo you buy at 1 time. May send a "Red Flag" to a friendly government agency looking out for your best interest!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I wasn’t joking. Storing massive amounts of propellant is a fire hazard, and your insurance company will cancel you.


----------



## BuckeyeFootball (Mar 26, 2019)

Speaking of insurance you might want to read the fine print and see how much they'll cover for firearms. You may need or want an additional rider.


----------

